
New Cycle.js version released - staltz
https://github.com/cyclejs/cycle-core/releases/tag/v6.0.0
======
ollysb
Somehow Cycle has been completely off my radar, I only came across it reading
André's Reactive Programming with RxJS[1]. If you're looking to get going with
RxJS in general I thoroughly recommend his book, there's also a whole chapter
on Cycle.

[1] [https://pragprog.com/book/smreactjs/reactive-programming-
wit...](https://pragprog.com/book/smreactjs/reactive-programming-with-rxjs)

------
stardrive
This is monumental! No other framework brings together dataflow and components
like Cycle, those are just the facts making Cycle the premier state of the art
framework in the JavaScript ecosystem.

------
sotojuan
Congrats André and everyone in the team. Cycle is by far the most underrated
JavaScript library.

------
Frikki
This is very exciting news!!! I can’t wait to see how it all spins out.

------
gr2m
Congratulations to the big release :)

------
cmdv
improvements coming in thick and fast, liking it

------
real34
Congrats!

